# Dark and black behind the light



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

:!:


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Of course I have no idea what it means - but it sound good.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

:!:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

.


----------

